# FLR (M) extension-not meeting the financial requirement



## helpfinder (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi i applied for my wife as a spouse visa in 2012 under the 5 year route. it will expire in december 2015. before my income was above 18600 so it was successful. now my income is below that and we also have a child . any advice on what to do


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Get another job so that you will meet the financial requirement. Under Category A you need 6 months of proof so you have plenty of time to get additional employment. If your child is British then the financial requirement remains the same.


----------



## helpfinder (Jun 15, 2012)

child was born here after she arrived so will it be 18600 or 22400. also it was 6 months of wage slips before she arrived. now wont they check the whole of the 2.5 years of her being here. can i change the category to something easier


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

helpfinder said:


> child was born here after she arrived so will it be 18600 or 22400. also it was 6 months of wage slips before she arrived. now wont they check the whole of the 2.5 years of her being here. can i change the category to something easier


Child was born in the UK, you are British so child is British. Financial requirements stay the same.

Does your wife not work? If she does her income could also count. Do you not have some savings to add to the shortfall?

There is no easier option for you.


----------



## helpfinder (Jun 15, 2012)

she doesnt work and theres no savings. the child is british but what does it mean with the dependent child will add on to 22400 and each additional child 2500 after that. how much do i have to show. 18600 or 22400


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you British otherwise than by descent? If so, then your child is British (as long as it's biologically yours) and as I said, does not increase the financial requirement.

The options and requirements for meeting the financial requirement are the same for FLR (M). What category did you apply under for the spouse visa?

Have a look at FM 1.7 for all the options for meeting the financial requirement:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...exFM_Section_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

helpfinder said:


> she doesnt work and theres no savings. the child is british but what does it mean with the dependent child will add on to 22400 and each additional child 2500 after that. how much do i have to show. 18600 or 22400


Already said the financial requirements remain at 18,600 because your child is British.

You need to get a different job paying more than your current one or a second job.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Are you British otherwise than by descent? If so, then your child is British (as long as it's biologically yours) and as I said, does not increase the financial requirement.


Parent's nationality status doesn't matter for a child born in UK - it only affects those born outside UK and overseas territories. So even if the parent is British by descent, a child born in UK will be British from birth and otherwise than by descent.


----------



## maniani (Nov 27, 2014)

There is still lot of time till extension. Ask you wife to do some part time job. You will easily meet financial requirement.


----------

